# nginx newbie



## nate88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am a graphics artist and I am going to build a basic webpage with these three things:

an index.html - with links to the other files
a .jpeg image
a .wav audio file
and a .avi video file
So my question is: if I simply put these files inside the primary file folder of nginx; so then accessing these files from another computer via a web browser should just work out of the box or do I need to adjust the config folder first? I'm not doing anything exotic; I just want to see my work from another computer in the same room.
Thanks for all the help getting me this far, it has been a cool journey thus far.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

I suggest you start here: http://wiki.nginx.org/Configuration


----------



## nate88 (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks SirDice.


----------

